# Which buckling should I keep?



## HangtownMeatGoats (May 12, 2012)

Well, I bought 2 bottle bucklings with my bottle doelings. They are about a month and a half old now and all are doing well(after a pinkeye incident and shipping stress). I already have a boer/Nubian buckling designated for a breeder but I do not need both of the boer bucklings. So here is my breakdown of the 2, Rambo(short for rambunctious) is exactly 2 weeks older, I weighed him a few weeks ago and he came in at 13 lbs,( he's 22 lbs now), he has a thick neck and huge head and long legs, the real issue I have with him s that he is a serious brat like 5 times worse than any of the other goats. My other boy is named Mexico because the marking on his head looks exactly identical to the country of Mexico, at exactly 2 weeks later(putting him at the same age as Rambo) he weighed 12.4 lbs(in his defense he is on a lower fat/protein milk recipe than Rambo started on) he has pretty much the same body type as Rambo except shorter thicker legs and a normal sized head, he has 4 functional teats(which i have decided to breed for), he had a bought with pinkeye just after I brought him home, he is very calm and docile(almost kind of passive it seems). I like the personality of Mexico way more(to be honest I almost can't stand Rambo at times, welcome to goats right?), but I am also in this for production so I don't want my personal feelings to get in the way of making the right decision. I would take Mexico over Rambo in a heartbeat based on personality but I am concerned that his passive nature might effect his ability to get the girls bred promptly. On the other hand an obnoxious buck might just produce more abnoxious goat kids(as I have learned from my mentors cows). What are your thought?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Without pictures..it's hard to see what they look like.

Personality and attitude are a consideration but it's the overall form of the buckling as well as his parents that should be the deciding factor.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

It depends what you want them for. Are you doing dairy or meat? Could you post some pictures?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All things being fairly equal I personally would keep Mexico. His "mild manneredness" is not going to affect this job, not at all.
I have had young bucklings here that had the potential for being terrors personality wise. For us, it's the mild manner thats just as important as the best correct buck.
Plus he's got the 2:2 structure & if you are breeding for that go for it! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd like to see pictures to compare them. :thumb: I'm kinda leaning more toward Mexico though based on his temperament and 2/2 teats...sounds like his conformation is better as well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

At this age comparing weight shouldnt necessarily be a deciding factor. Sure it's important as far as good weight gain health wise.
But that's going to change as they grow.
Our full grown Auto must weigh at least 250. He is laid back but he knows how to do his job. I can literally lead him by his beard if I need to take him out for feet trim. I can go in with his does during breeding season & not fear for my life. I have had iffy bucks in that context, one got ran off by the LGD cause he got to close to me.
I too prefer 2:2 but he is 1:1. The 2:2 does still produce 2:2 doelings much of the time.
Sure, you must always be aware of buck in rut but I will not have one that is aggressive. Some of it is genetics & some of it human error in handling.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you replying to me nancy? When I said comparing them...I am thinking comparing body stucture...conformation....etc. :thumb: Not weight.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> Are you replying to me nancy? When I said comparing them...I am thinking comparing body stucture...conformation....etc. :thumb: Not weight.


Oh no Kylee, just my experience :wink: throwing things at her to consider. And pictures would be great!
At first I didnt like Auto's horn structure. He was always inadevertantly brushing me with them during grain time. Either I watch it or tell him to get back. I honestly didnt/dont favor his 1:1 teats.
But he is a sweet heart.
I guess what Im saying is that in my book temperament is just as crucial as conformation. Who wants an incredible buck if he is overly aggressive, tearing up fence & threatening bodily harm. I compromised horns & teats for his gentle nature.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh ok...gotcha...just making sure. :hi5:


----------



## HangtownMeatGoats (May 12, 2012)

Sorry everyone, I've been trying to post pictures all day, but I live with the worst satelite in the world(hughes net). I appreciate everyones input, based on opinions and points made I'm going to keep the younger buck, Mexico. When it really comes down to it I could handle a bratty goat if needed(since I have 4 wethers who are the worst), but why should I? Besides, Mexico has the 2/2 that I am after, so case settled. To answer a few questions, yes I am breeding for meat goats, focusing more on the commercial side of it than the show/perfect breeder side, although there are some good things that come from that side as well, just not my focus at this time. And thank you for the input Nancy D, but I wouldn't be a SHE, funny how that gets assumed.  I have noticed that every goat breeder I have dealt with is a woman though, seems to be a woman driven hobby/enterprise I guess. While I'm here, any opinions on crossing savanna's onto boers? I have a local savanna breeder right in town and based on his relentless efforts to sell goats on craigslist I'd say there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in them here, but I find their supposed vigor to be intriguing. I'm not in a hurry to jump into another change yet but might look at it a few years from now. The Boer industry is pretty well saturated where I live, and not being the competitive type I think I am going to fill the "meat" side of things around here since everyone else it busy producing breeders. As such I don't think I need to be concerned about keeping purebreds, besides my boers are percentage anyways, ranging from 90-97%. The other buckling I am keeping is 1/2 boer and 1/2 nubian(I read somewhere, which referenced a study from the dairy cow industry, that the father of the first born to a doe effects her milk production for life based on the bucks milking potential(bloodline). The theory was that the hormones of the baby who carries the genetic makeup and thus hormones of the father passes this on to the doe. Weird I know, but seems credible since the research was conducted by one of the major dairy cow companies who as you know has more money to invest into this than any goat breeder I know). So the thought is to use this nubian/boer on the girls the first time to hopefully help out their milk production. Thoughts(on savanna, and the other thing if you want)? Btw, I do way too much reading and probably know way less than I think I do, and like to try anything that might be controversial.  And I love forums as a source of information/opinions, it makes me spin circles(my wife thinks I'm crazy). Through last years experimentation though I have developed a mutt chicken that grows quickly and lay HUGE eggs, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...we need pics.... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oops. Sorry HangtownMeatGoats, your user name shoulda tipped me off, it's not exactly feminine. :wink:


----------

